
A traditional Spanish village instead of Silicon Valley and the launch of a startup - eisokant
http://eisokant.com/2008/11/26/a-traditional-spanish-village-instead-of-silicon-valley-and-the-launch-of-a-startup/
======
trickjarrett
Sounds like a heavenly place to live. I wish you all the best and will be
eager to follow your success!

~~~
eisokant
Thank you! I look forward to sharing about the road to it.

------
aditya
And another entrepreneur is (re?)born.

However, I'm not quite sure this Community CEO thing can fly (Loic leMeur's
blessing not withstanding), design by committee is always sure to fail. But
it's going to be a nice experiment anyway. Best of luck anyway, looking
forward to seeing where this goes.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you!

About being a community CEO (and coder ;-)): I believe you're building for
your users - they are your community, who knows better what they want and
where they want the product to go.

~~~
aditya
oh absolutely, I wasn't talking about ignoring the feedback loop or not doing
constant iteration. I was saying that you need to have someone that takes
decisions and the accountability rather than trying to please everybody. :)

~~~
eisokant
Sorry, I missunderstood you there. I completely agree with you!

------
mattculbreth
Cool post, good luck with the business.

Whereabouts in southern Spain are you? My wife and I spent a week near Nerja
and loved it.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you! The city nearest is Marbella. About a 120 km left of Nerja.

~~~
kirubakaran
_> 120 km left of_

:-D

Left = West?

~~~
eisokant
Haha, yup west ;-)

